# Abetta or King Series Synthetic Saddles??



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lots of people told me to stay away from King saddles (junk, junk). So I'd go with Abetta. 

Here are the good deals on Abettas:
Abetta® Cordura® Square Skirt Saddle - Horse.com
Abetta® Cordura® Round Skirt Saddle - Horse.com 
(you can look up more) 
You can also return the saddle if you won't like it (but of course shipping will be on you). 

I personally prefer square skirt saddles. I think for Medium Wide horse it's better to look for qh bars rather than semi-qh bars (my qh is Medium Wide in English too, and qh bars fit her better than semi-qh I used before - too narrow). 

HOWEVER is anyone around you have Abettas? (I mean, tack store, barn, friend) So your dad could try it? Buying a saddle is like buying new shoes.  Not everything will fit. I know number of people are using it, but it puts my legs in wrong position (so I have issues with knees). 

And you can also look for USED saddles but respected brand (like Dakota, Alamo, whatever). Ebay and Craiglist are our friends.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

The best thing would be to try a few on the horse, if that's possible. As far as brand goes, most saddles on the market all have the same tree (plastic - ralide). A lot would have to do with what the saddle will be used for - trails, show, etc. and how often it is used - big difference between occasional rider v. heavy use. 
Personally, I"m not too crazy about either abetta or king. Always better to just get a decent leather saddle made with American leather. I'd suggest Circle Y for a leather, or Billy Cook - you can find deals as kitten Val said, on Ebay, craigslist, and even classifieds like equine.com. 
If you're stuck on a synthetic, I've heard that Fabtron is really good. 
Any way you go, it's more important for a great saddle fit on the horse first, rider second, and saddle material should be lower on the list. You won't know what fits the horse until you put some on it. Good Luck.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

King Series are POS saddles made in Asia. I wouldn't use one if you gave it to me...

Abetta, Big Horn, and Fabtron are the big name synthetics that are made in the USA on quality trees. 

Another good option are the saddles from this web site, all American made and quality. He'll work with you to find just the right tree too.
Western Saddles, Trail Saddles, Western Trail Saddle, Ranch Saddle


----------



## Littlegirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, my dad tried a king series and it was "okay" and it also fit my mare but we do need synthetic as the weight would be a lot easier on my dad. Im leaning towards Abetta just because it even looks more secure and it seems like everyone thinks kingseries would be a waste of money and time . We've been looking in craigslist, ebay ect yet we still have a better deal at a tack store so we're guna give it a try.

thank you guys


----------



## Littlegirl (Apr 2, 2009)

one more thing, should I get 
Regular Tree- Semi-Quarter Horse Bars
or
Wide Tree- Quarter Horse Bars
Kitten_Val you said your medium wide horse fits better in qh-bars, so would it be better to get the wide tree??


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Personally, I"m not too crazy about either abetta or king. Always better to just get a decent leather saddle made with American leather. I'd suggest Circle Y for a leather, or Billy Cook - you can find deals as kitten Val said, on Ebay, craigslist, and even classifieds like equine.com. 


I have heard the same thing about synthic saddle, they stetch and, unlike leather tack that stetches and stops stetching, keeps stretching until it breaks.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Littlegirl said:


> one more thing, should I get
> Regular Tree- Semi-Quarter Horse Bars
> or
> Wide Tree- Quarter Horse Bars
> Kitten_Val you said your medium wide horse fits better in qh-bars, so would it be better to get the wide tree??


Hm-hmm.... I know it sounds pretty dumb, but I never thought about the tree size for the --Western-- saddle... Is your horse REALLY wide? I looked again at the Abetta I sent you. The wide one has 7'' gullet. I used Wintec before and it didn't fit my qh well, and it is 6 3/4''. I think I'd go with wide one. The only concern I have about your horse (and it was for my other horse) is the hight of withers. I have 5'' cantle height on my saddle. Abetta seems to have 4''. The wider saddle the lower it'll sit on withers. It can be fixed with the pad, of course (if not exreme).

BTW, I also saw this one (also on cheaper side and 28 lbs weight): American Saddlery - Trails For All Saddle - Horse.com 
I've never tried one, but look pretty decent.

And this one may help you with the saddle fit:
Western Saddle Fitting and Different Tree Sizes


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Littlegirl said:


> one more thing, should I get
> Regular Tree- Semi-Quarter Horse Bars
> or
> Wide Tree- Quarter Horse Bars
> Kitten_Val you said your medium wide horse fits better in qh-bars, so would it be better to get the wide tree??


The Abetta regular QH tree fits a wide variety of horses well. I just use an extra pad under it when I use it on a narrow horse. My mare is wide shouldered and uses a Circle Y FQH bars and the regular QH Abetta tree fits her well.


----------

